
When to sell your business, rather than raise more venture $$ - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/when-to-sell-your
======
ideas101
It depends, if you think you're getting worth what you have done till date
then go for it - but then you're loosing your baby - but then you would be
able to concentrate on next idea ... it's kind of give and take situation ...

